# bubbles comming from cut stem?



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

My ludqigia repens broadleaf has bubbles that come from cut stems. they arent fresh cuts either. i've never had pearling in my tank but close to the end of the light cycle it will start letting about 2-3 bubbles per second come out of the cut.. it may be happening before then i just dont see it..

what does it mean??

on a side note.. is there a secret to making your plants pearl??


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

2-3 bubbles per second? I am interested in what is going on here; unfortunately, I have no answer... But surely someone else will.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

some plants do that after you prune some last 2 days others a few hours and yes your co2 is getting up there at the end of the day pearling is nice but not that important


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Plants typically release a "stream" of bubbles when you cut the stem. It can also happen if a leaf is damaged. I believe it has to do with the plant repairing itself, but i'm not completely sure.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

well thanks for the responses! at least i know its not wasted c02 or like plant poop HAHA!


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> My ludqigia repens broadleaf has bubbles that come from cut stems. they arent fresh cuts either. i've never had pearling in my tank but close to the end of the light cycle it will start letting about 2-3 bubbles per second come out of the cut.. it may be happening before then i just dont see it..
> 
> what does it mean??
> 
> on a side note.. is there a secret to making your plants pearl??


It doesn't mean a thing except you've create some damage to the vascular *aerenchyma* tissue which allows the oxygen to escape faster from the plant.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

After reading the following thread, you can understand that pearling happens when water becomes saturated with oxygen and it still continues to leak from the plant. High levels of CO2, nutrients, and lighting are all essential criteria for pearling to occur. Damaged leaves will usually pearl as Steve mentioned because the photosynthetic byproduct of oxygen is being released directly into the water rather than having to forcefully permeate thru the tissue.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/42918-plant-pearling-revisited.html


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Mine pearl at 1.73 wpg and no CO2 currently, I have a second fixture that comes on for 5 hrs. giving me 3.01 wpg and the plants pearl even more, then after a water change they just go crazy all day and into the next day. I think it is just like stated above and a good sign that your plants a healthy enough to produce excess O2.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

some of mine do a little on there underside if there isn't enough flow around them to disolve it fast enough but i've never seen it on top.. anyways i dont have to have it. my plants photosynthesize PLENTY


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

150EH said:


> Mine pearl at 1.73 wpg and no CO2 currently, I have a second fixture that comes on for 5 hrs. giving me 3.01 wpg and the plants pearl even more, then after a water change they just go crazy all day and into the next day. I think it is just like stated above and a good sign that your plants a healthy enough to produce excess O2.


The WPG is pretty irrelevant as there is so many different light fixtures and intensities as well as varying depths to the plants, ya know?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> The WPG is pretty irrelevant as there is so many different light fixtures and intensities as well as varying depths to the plants, ya know?


Yeah your not kidding on that.. my par at substrate sux and I have a 29 gallon 19 tall and 72 watts. I'm about to upgrade to a hanging fixture with 96 watts but hopefully wit will have a better reflector on it. I am finding out today


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Higher Thinking said:


> The WPG is pretty irrelevant as there is so many different light fixtures and intensities as well as varying depths to the plants, ya know?


My wpg are relavant to my tank and my water parameters and my quote is what I observe in my tank, but ysfs that ya know everything and got everything about the planted tank eco figured out to the point you have to bark at others when your in heat. And my plants still pearl when the second fixture comes on.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Totally cool! I believe I will be playing with bubble stones to see if I can make my plants pearl more. I don't mind wasting the extra c02. It'll be a nice little experiment


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

150EH said:


> My wpg are relavant to my tank and my water parameters and my quote is what I observe in my tank, but ysfs that ya know everything and got everything about the planted tank eco figured out to the point you have to bark at others when your in heat. And my plants still pearl when the second fixture comes on.


I think what he meant was that the idea of 'wpg' is not really relevant because there are so many different types of fixtures and each of them puts out different levels of PAR for the same wattage. So 1 WPG of T8 lighting isn't anything like 1 WPG of LED lighting.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It makes no difference, it was an observation of my tank and plants and I don't know of any PAR chart for cfl so fir me it's wpg, and although his statement is correct I wasn't making a statement "that if you get 3.01 of cfl your plants will pearl" I was just making an observation of what happens in my tank and that pearling is most definately a good thing because if your plants are dying there not goingto pearl, no more, no less.

Dave you always chime in with a cool head and that's a good thing, but I don't like to eat crow.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

150EH said:


> Dave you always chime in with a cool head and that's a good thing, but I don't like to eat crow.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I mean you always have a voice of reason but I am different in being quick to react if I don't like what someone is saying, nothing bad!


----------



## terran2k (Feb 24, 2009)

plants cry with bubbles =(


----------

